

Google earns 80% of its mobile revenue from iOS, just 20% from Android - daegloe
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/03/29/google_earns_80_of_its_mobile_revenue_from_ios_just_20_from_android.html

======
arjunnarayan
As BS as I consider business school to be, the Porter Five Forces model is an
excellent way to look at everything Google does. Android doesn't exist to make
Google money. Android exists to keep Apple honest with the threat of
competition so that they don't circumvent the access route to Google.

This is why Google funded Firefox/Built Chrome --- to prevent a monopoly
browser from somehow blocking access to Google.

In B-School they relentlessly push the idea that you should "commoditize your
complements". Joel has a post on this from 2002
(<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/StrategyLetterV.html>).

In the really high level view, everything that Google does that is not search
is in service of this goal. That is why it doesn't make money. Commodity
markets are _supposed_ to be near-unprofitable. In the larger goal, they exist
to prevent supplier-competition.

------
beatle
_While Google's chief executive Larry Page recently described an $2.5 billion
annual run rate for the company's mobile revenues, the company has testified
that it has earned less than $550 million from Android across four years from
2008 to 2011._

wow that's low.

